# Tomd51's HT Setup



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

I was finally able to snap some pictures of my setup (they're a bit out of date, the equip. rack is the most current). As with most others, this is a work in progress. Here's the equipment list:

Hitachi 61SWX12B HDTV Monitor
Yamaha RX-V2500 Receiver (used as pre/pro)
Outlaw Audio 755 Amplifier
Harman Kardon PA 2000 Amplifier
Boston Acoustics VR3s (F)
Boston Acoustics VR12 (C)
Boston Acoustics Bravos (SS)
Axiom M3s(SB)
DISH 942 DVR STB
Yamaha DVD-C750 Universal DVD Changer
SVS 20-39PCi Subwoofer
Tripp Lite HT10DBS Isobar Surge Suppressor

Current/future HT projects include:
- DIY and GIK acoustic panels (in progress)
- compete wallpapering of side walls
- back wall curtains (in progress)
- cable managment (several component changes in last few months)
- building carpeted riser from front wall to behind seating area
- new carpeting after riser implemented
- replace existing lighting w/drop lighting & wall sconces
- build/buy bar
- popcorn machine
- wall to wall curtain for masking equipment and most of TV (besides the screen  )

Suggestions and ideas are always welcome... -TD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Impressive setup Tom! Look nice and cozy.

Notice anything similar in my pic here:












So... you gonna swap out that 942 for a 622? We are saying bye-bye to D* next week and getting E* with a 622.


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, Sonnie. It's changed quite a bit visually in the past few weeks w/some of the new acoustic panels, wallpaper and bordering, I'll have to take some snapshots tonight/tomorrow for a more updated look. I'm jealous of your projector, but for now, I've only had "approval" for the RPTV, so it'll do..


Now that's funny!:laugh: I've never seen anyone else w/that Shrek, besides my neice whom my wife and I gave it to a couple of years ago... 

I'm definitely going to be upgrading my 942 at some point, likely w/the additional HD package that includes all the former Voom channels, just haven't had time to chat w/E* about it yet. Hopefully they've sorted out a few of the little quirks the 942 has, but they're nothing major.

I had D* a couple of years ago and unfortunately, the SD content was so mashed that it made it very difficult to watch on the big screen. After about a year of it, I decided to try the Voom thing which was pretty good until they went belly up. :sarcastic: I will give them credit though, they did have some excellent HD feeds and decent content...

I've been pretty pleased w/my E* experience to this point, good SD and HD feed and content, also hooked on DVR use. I just wish I could get the pause, playback and skip features in real life...  -TD

ps
great sconces, that's on the 'to-do' as well...


----------

